# M&P 9 FTE Question



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone: After putting about 1350 through my S&W M&P 9 without any problems, I have one FTE on the last round in the magazine. I was using PMC Bronze 115 grain FMJ ammo which I shot many times before. After the FTE I then ran 50 more rounds through it without any problems. Do FTE just occur every so often? I was trying a loosened shooting position and I may have limped wrist it. Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The limp wristing may be the culprit but there is another factor with the M&P pistol. It is sensitive to dirt and debris... as in powder residue in the gun and the magazine. Keep it clean and it will run reliably. Go 500+ rounds between cleaning and expect to see failures to feed, jams, and failures to eject. Not a guarantee but more so than in my Glocks.

Note: I own three M&P centerfire pistols, one of which is a 9 Pro Series 4.25".


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> The limp wristing may be the culprit but there is another factor with the M&P pistol. It is sensitive to dirt and debris... as in powder residue in the gun and the magazine. Keep it clean and it will run reliably. Go 500+ rounds between cleaning and expect to see failures to feed, jams, and failures to eject. Not a guarantee but more so than in my Glocks.
> 
> Note: I own three M&P centerfire pistols, one of which is a 9 Pro Series 4.25".


Thanks for the reply Southern Boy. I certainly agree with you about cleaning guns for proper functioning. Guns like to be cleaned. My practice is to clean my firearms as soon as I return from shooting.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd be more inclined to think limp wristing, BUT, dirt can certainly be an issue although I know of several folks that have well in excess of 2000 rounds through the gun without cleaning. I like those guys, but I clean mine after every outing, just sayin'


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thanks for the reply Southern Boy. I certainly agree with you about cleaning guns for proper functioning. Guns like to be cleaned. My practice is to clean my firearms as soon as I return from shooting.


Some guns respond more negatively to burnt powder buildup than other others. For example, it has been my experience that Glocks can handle this debris better than most other semi-auto handguns and that includes the M&P series. They are also easier to clean. I have found that my M&P 9 Pro 4.25" can go around 500 to 600 rounds before I start to get failures to fully feed a round into the chamber. I have well over 4000 rounds through that gun so it is certainly broken in. As long as I keep it clean, it functions flawlessly and is quite accurate and a great gun to handle and shoot.



Sgt45 said:


> I'd be more inclined to think limp wristing, BUT, dirt can certainly be an issue although I know of several folks that have well in excess of 2000 rounds through the gun without cleaning. I like those guys, but I clean mine after every outing, just sayin'


I know of one man who sent over 50,000 rounds through his 9mm M&P to see how it would function with all of that stress. A few parts did fail (don't recall which ones) but the important parts faired just fine. I watched some of the videos sent to me by someone who either knows the man or knows of him (this was several years ago). So the M&P is a durable platform and an outstanding carry gun. Just keep it clean and you are good to go.

And BTW, I know I mentioned the magazines but I will once again. The M&P tends to allow more blowby gasses to enter the magazine then do some other pistols such as Glocks. This causes a buildup of crap in the mag and on the follower in just 100 rounds. When you clean your M&P, make sure you also clean your magazines to ensure reliable operation.


----------

